# X Ray coding



## lizzie3k (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a report that states that 3 views of the shoulder were obtained
along with 1 view of the AC joint of the same shoulder. I know the code
for the 3 views of the shoulder would be 73030 but there is not a CPT code
for just a single view of the AC joint of the shoulder. The only code for
the AC joint is 73050 which describes the AC joints bilaterally with or
with out weighted distraction. Can anyone please help with how I should
code the 1 view of the AC joint! Thanks!


Jamie Rouse, RHIT


----------



## amandahollis80 (Nov 30, 2010)

The only way that I see to bill it is to bill the 73050 with a 52 modifier. There are no other codes for the AC Joint.


----------



## msjenni1970 (Dec 4, 2010)

I actually work in a radiology setting. I would bill 73050 with a 52 modifier, as was mentioned previously.


----------

